# York air-cooled yvaa screw chiller ' vsd communication failure'



## guafi25 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi guys,

I would like to get an advise from anyone who encounter the same issue on York Air-cooled chiller. If anyone have encounter the same fault on 'Vsd communication failure' i have tried several steps to solve by resetting the fault, remove the wire harness on the communication port between Micro and Logicboard but it last for a few days and appear the same fault.. 


I did check on the communication cable wire harness J2 on the microboard and J12 on logic board, i also replace new VSD logic board but the same fault still appear, maybe it could be the microboard which giving this nuisance fault i didn't manage to swap the microboard from another chiller.


Can anyone advise me solution for this particular issue, i get some information that i might have a bad RS485 Vsd gate driver chip on thE microboard, some also say try replacing just the 8 pin RS 485 chip. Anyone please advise me thank you appreciate if anyone willing to share some info on this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShepherdEHC (Feb 11, 2016)

my best idea would be to first see whats causing the fault to show up and fix that first. if its nothing physical or something electrical that is not the mother board. If you can't find anything wrong with your system then change the motherboard. That should fix your problem sounds easier than it actually is tho.


----------

